# Vintage Hand made Dawes shopper bicycle



## ladymadz (Jun 25, 2010)

*Hand made Dawes shopper bicycle*

In perfect condition, comes with original pump, bike lock, basket and dawes bicycle bag for the rear.

Has all original stickers on.

Absolutely lovely bike, rides well and is in amazing condition. Has hardly been used, as previous owner kept in storage. 

Happy to send more photos, or arrange a viewing. 

*Ebay post:*

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....493878&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_947


----------

